# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  الرد على المدعو احمد صبحي منصور وكتابه ( المسكوت عنه في تاريخ عمر بن الخطاب )

## ابن شهاب الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد حمد الله عزوجل والصلاة والسلام على رسوله الكريم واله وصحبه اجمعين 
فقد انتشرت في الاونة الاخيرة رسالة بعنوان ( المسكوت عنه من سيرة عمر بن الخطاب ) للمدعو احمد صبحي منصور
ومن الصادم ان هذه الرسالة قد انتشرت بشكل كبير على مواقع التواصل وقد اقتنع بمدلولها بعض الاخوة !! 
وظنوا ان الرجل بحر من بحور العلم وانه ما شتم عمر بن الخطاب واعتدى عليه الا من قبيل الانصاف والموضوعية المنهجية !
ولهذا اثرت ان اكتب هذا الرد البسيط على هذا المدعو حتى لا يفتتن بشبهاته احد والله المستعان 
أولاً : من هذا الرجل ؟
كتب هذا الدكتور في سيرته الذاتية انه حاصل على 20 رسالة ماجستير و دكتوراة في التاريخ الاسلامي والفقه وكل شئ !
لكي ينخدع به كل من يقرأ مقالاته فحين يرى نفسه واقفاً امام شخص حاصل على كمية رهيبة من الرسائل العلمية يعتقد بلا ريب انه بحر من بحور العلم ! 
وانه لم يكتب مقاله في شتم عمر بن الخطاب الا من باب الانصاف فقط ! وانه عالم معتبر من اهل السنة والجماعة !
لكن هناك جانب اخر قد لا يعرفه البعض عنه  
فالدكتور هذا : -
 1 – هو من منكري السنة النبوية ويفتخر بهذا ومن ابرز رموز الطائفة القرآنية 
[ وله تعريف في موقع اهل القران الخاص بهذه الطائفة المنحرفة ] 
2 – تم فصله من الازهر الشريف اكثر من مرة بسبب افكاره المنحرفة
3 – صدرت بيانات عديدة من الازهر الشريف ببيان تكفيره وانه مرتد 
4 – يقول بان الانبياء كلهم غير معصومين وان هناك من الصحابة من كفر بعد وفاة النبي ( مثل قول الشيعة )
5 – ينفي شفاعة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام
6 – يقول بان الديانة المسيحية اكثر عدلا من الاسلام [ قال بهذا في لقائه مه قناة الحياة النصرانية ]
7 – يقول بان عقيدة اهل السنة الصحيحة لا بد ان تتطابق مع عقيدة الشيعة !
8 – استضافه القسيس زكريا بطرس الذي يطعن في الاسلام على قناة الحياة النصرانية ! ليس للدفاع عن الاسلام او في مجرد مناظرة ! انما ليطعن هو الاخر في التاريخ الاسلامي والنبي والصحابة ! واللقاء موجود على يوتيوب ويمكنكم مراجعته 
9 - يقول بان الفتوحات الاسلامية هي حروب استعمارية بحتة وليست لنشر الاسلام !!! 
فشخص مثل هذا الدجال اذا علمت عنه مثل هذا وجب علينا ان لا نعول عليه في بناء شئ من عقيدة اهل السنة والجماعة على امثاله ! فليس له من الاسلام حظ الا اسمه !
ثانياً : الرد على مجمل افتراءاته من الناحية الاصولية وبيان بطلانها من القرءان والسنة والاجماع 
قال الدكتور في بحثه هذا تعليقا على قصة تبرز مدى عدالة عمر : 
" الواضح في الخبر هو ان عمر كان يتحرى العدل بين العرب في الامصار المختلفة المفتوحة ، لا فارق بين جندي وقائد ، وهذا شئ جميل ولكن المسكوت عنه انه اذا كان الظلم يحدث بين العرب المسلمين بحيث يضرب احدهم الاخر مائة سوط ظلما ، فماذا كانوا يفعلون مع الغلابة ابناء البلاد المفتوحة ؟. اذا حاولت ان تجد الاجابة .. يقال لك : اسكت هس " أهـ
قلت : مجمل ما يريد الصاقه بعمر رضي الله عنه هو ان عدالته كانت شكلية وانه مجرد شخص ظالم لكن عدالته من باب الرياء والسمعة فقط !
وشبهته واستدلالاته  من الناحية العقلية ساقوم ان شاء الله بتفنيدها في "ثالثا" 
لكن  الان نركز في جزئية عدالة عمر .. فمن الذي وصفه بهذا لكي ننتقده عليه ؟ 
هل وصف عمر بالعدالة وخلوه من الظلم هو وصف لحق به بمرور الزمن والصقه به اهل التاريخ والاخبار ! 
ام انه وصف مطابق له ومتلازم معه بنصوص من رب العزة عز وجل ومن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟
فالرد عليك بما انك من منكري السنة ومن الطائفة القرآنية التي لا تأخذ الا بالقران ! فالأولى بنا ان نرد عليك بأدلة من القرآن تبطل مزاعمك ؟ 

والدليل الأول من القرآن الكريم هو قول الله عزو جل :
[لقد رضي الله عن المؤمنين إذ يبايعونك تحت الشجرة فعلم ما في قلوبهم فأنزل السكينة عليهم وأثابهم فتحاً قريباً ] 
وهذا من اعظم الادلة في اثبات براءة عمر بن الخطاب مما نسب اليه زوراً من انه غير عادل !
لأن الرضا من الله صفة قديمة كما هو متقرر في اصول العقيدة
فلا يرضى الله إلا عن عبد قد علم أن يوافيه على موجبات الرضا وانه يستحق ذلك الرضا الى مماته  , فلو علم الله أنه يتعقب ذلك بما سخط الرب لم يكن من أهل ذلك ! 
ولو علم الله ان عمر او أي حد من مستحقي الرضا سيفعل امراً يقتضي عدم رضا الله عنه لما كان الله عز وجل قد رضي عنه 
وكما قال ابن حزم في عبارته الشهيرة تعليقا على هذه الآية الكريمة :
"فمن أخبرنا الله عز وجل أنه علم ما في قلوبهم، ورضي عنهم، وأنزل السكينة عليهم، فلا يحل لأحد التوقف في أمرهم أو الشك فيهم البتة " أهـ
فان الله عز وجل قد رضي عن الصحابة ومنهم عمر ! والله عز وجل لا يرضى عن احد الا عن علم عنده بانه يستلزمه الى اخر عمره وهذا دليل من القرءان كاف بنـسف كل شبـهاتك عن امير المؤمنين رضي الله عنه
والدليل الثاني في تبرئة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه من هذا الافتراء ونسبته الى الظلم ! هو قول الله عز وجل 
وَإِذِ ابْتَلى إِبْراهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِماتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ: ابْتُلِيَ بِالْآيَاتِ التِي بَعْدَهَا إِنِّي جاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِماماً قالَ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي قالَ لَا يَنالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ ...
وعمر بن الخطاب ممن نالوا هذا العهد فهو اذاً ليس بظالم حسب الشرط الذي وضعه الله عزوجل له 
فمعنى العهد المذكور في الآية هو الامامة على عمومها .. وطبعا ليست أي امامة فان هناك من الظالمين من يتولى امور المسلمين .. لكن الامامة المحددة هنا هي الامامة التي يحتذى بها ويقتدى بها كما روي ذلك عن عدد من السلف ...
فدل هذا على ان الله عزو جل لا يعطي [ الامامة التي يقتدى  بها ويلزم اتباعها ] لظالم ..
وعمر بن الخطاب داخل في هذا العهد بدليل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : عليكم بسنتي وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين بعدي ابي بكر وعمر ...وقال : اقتدوا باللذين بعدي ابي بكر وعمر ... وقال : لو كان بعدي نبي لكان عمر 
فهنا نجد ان عمر بن الخطاب قد صيره النبي اماماً للمسلمين وان طاعته واجبة ! ونرى ان انطباقه على العهد المذكور كانطباق القفاز على اليدين ! 
فكما قال الله لا ينال هذا العهد ظالم ! وعمر قد ناله !
فاقتضى ذلك نفي الظلم عن عمر رضي الله عنه...
فهو الفاروق امير المؤمنين والخليفة الراشد الثاني وصاحب رسول الله –  صلى الله عليه وسلم فمن كان الله عز وجل قد اثبت له العدالة ... ونفى عنه الظلم ! 
هل يجوز لنا ان نكذّب الله عز وجل يا دكتور في ما قال ؟
فعلى من ترد وعلى من تنكر ؟ 
ويمكن للباحث الرجوع الى الادلة العامة في فضائل الصحابة ايضاً 
قال ابن الصلاح : للصحابة بأسرهم خصيصة وهي  أنه لا يسأل عن عدالة أحد منهم بل ذلك أمر مفروغ منه لكونهم على الإطلاق معدلين بنصوص الكتاب والسنة وإجماع من يعتد به في الإجماع من الأمة 
 قال الله تبارك وتعالى : ( كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس)  اتفق المفسرون على أنه وارد في أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه و سلم 
وقال تعالى ( وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس )  وهذا خطاب مع الموجودين حينئذ من الصحابة  أهـ
ووسطاً : أي عدلاً ...

والادلة في السنة كثيرة وعظيمة منها ما هو في فضل عمر ومنها ما هو في فضل عموم الصحابة
- منها ما هو في فضل عمر 
فقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله جعل الحق على لسان عمر و قلبه " 
و روى  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :  " لو كان بعدى نبي لكان عمر " 
فاحاديث صحيحة مثل هذه جعلت الحق في قلب عمر ولسانه ! هل يجوز لنا بعدها ان نشكك في عمر بعدها ؟

- ومنها ما كان في فضل الصحابة عموماً 
مثل قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا تسبوا أصحابي فلو أن أحدكم أنفق مثل أحد ذهبا ما بلغ مد أحدهم ولا نصيفه  
وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : خير القرون قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم ...

فاذا قال النبي الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى مثل هذا الكلام في حق عمر رضي الله عنه ! فلا ريب ان هذا من الوحي ايضاُ وان النبي لن يجعل ظالما خليفة له ! 
اما لو ذهبنا الى الاجماع وهو المصدر الثالث من مصادر التلقي عند المسلمين ! 
نجد ان الامة كلها من عهد النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام الى زماننا هذا مجمعة على ان الصحابة كلهم عدول !
قال ابن الصلاح : " إن الأمة مجمعة علي تعديل جميع الصحابة " أهـ
وقال ابن كثير : " والصحابة كلهم عدول عند أهل السنة والجماعة " أهـ
وقال القرطبي : " فالصحابة كلهم عدول ، أولياء الله تعالى وأصفياؤه، وخيرته من خلقه بعد أنبيائه ورسله، وهذا مذهب أهل السنة والذى عليه الجماعة من أئمة هذه الأمة " أهـ
فلو كان الاجماع قد انعقد على عدالة الصحابة وفيهم طبعا عمر بن الخطاب ! 
فهل يجوز لأحد ان يزعم ان احداَ من الأمة قد علم لعمر موقفاً او أمراً يستوجب خروجه من العدالة ؟ ام ان المظلومين الذين يتكلم عنهم الدكتور ليس لهم وجود الا في خياله هو ؟ثالثاً : بيان بطلان افتراءاته وتفنيدها من الناحية العقلية والفلسفية 
لسنا في معرض الرد على كل ما افتراه هذا المختل على سيدنا عمر !
فكل [ وليس بعض ] القصص التي ذكرها ضعيفة من الناحية الحديثية لأنها معلقة وغير متصلة 
واغلبها اما معضل او منقطع او موضوع !
فليس من الامانة ان يبني افتراضاً وامتداداً لهذا الافتراض اعتمادا على قصص واهية من الناحية العلمية ! 
والمضحك ان هذا الدكتور يقول على الروايات المسندة المتصلة في الصحيحين ! انها روايات ضعيفة وموضوعة !
بينما يعتقد ان الروايات الواردة في كتب التواريخ والسير والتي هي منعدمة الاسناد والاتصال ! يعتقد انها روايات صحيحة وموثقة ! 
واسلوبه في النقد مقزز للغاية ! فانه يصنع كمن يقول لك : ان محمد ولد كسول !
نقول له لماذا ! يقول لك : لان ابراهيم قابل زياد في الشارع وزاروا بيت كريم ! 
او كمن يستدل على وجود الباذنجان من وجود البيض !
لا ادري ما هذه العقلية ! لكن مما لاشك فيه ان المخـدرات تصنع اكثر من هذا

لكن نذكر ابرز هذه الافتراءات ونفندها ونوضح فساد استدلاله المثال الأول
قال الدكتور :  يقول ابن سعد في الطبقات الكبرى ان عمر كان يأمر الولاة بأن يوافوه في موسم الحج ، ثم يخطب في العرب المسلمين فيقول ( ايها الناس اني لم ابعث عمالي عليكم ليصيبوا من ابشاركم " أي اجسادكم" ولا من اموالكم ، وانما بعثتهم ليحجزوا بينكم وليقسموا فيئكم بينكم ، فمن فعل به غير ذلك فليقم ) فقام رجل فقال ان الوالي فلان ضربني مائة سوط ، فأمر عمر ان يضرب ذلك الوالي مائة سوط ، فتوسط عمرو بن العاص حتي ارضوا الرجل الشاكي بأن دفع له الوالي مائتي دينار بدلا من ان يضربه الرجل مائة سوط ( الطبقات الكبرى 3/211 )
فالواضح في الخبر هو ان عمر كان يتحرى العدل بين العرب في الامصار المختلفة المفتوحة ، لا فارق بين جندي وقائد ، وهذا شئ جميل ولكن المسكوت عنه انه اذا كان الظلم يحدث بين العرب المسلمين بحيث يضرب احدهم الاخر مائة سوط ظلما ، فماذا كانوا يفعلون مع الغلابة ابناء البلاد المفتوحة ؟. اذا حاولت ان تجد الاجابة .. يقال لك : اسكت هس " انتهى 

قلت هذا المخبول قد بنى استدلالاً وهميا ليس له وجود الا في خياله الواهم
فأننا لو افترضنا فلسفياً وجود مجتمع كعامل متغير في القصة المذكورة 
فهل لنا ان نجزم ان المجتمع هذا مظلوم بأكمله او يتمتع بالعدل بأكمله ! 
سبحان الله ! هذا احتمال وهذا احتمال ! اين دليل ترجيح احتمالك ؟ 
هل يوجد دليل عندك ان المجتمع الغلبان هذا ! يعاني من الظلم المطبق ؟
طيب ما رايك ان المجتمع كله ينعم بالعدل خلاف افتراضك الوهمي !
لان احتمالك من الناحية الاحصائية هو احتمال صفري منعدم الحدوث لأنه لو تفشى الظلم بالصورة التي تتخيلها لم يكن عمر ليعدل ابداً لأنه  لن يوجد في هذه الحالة من يخشى سخطه اذ انه نفسه ظالم ومن تحته من القيادات ظلمة ! 
فكيف يعدل من الناحية الشكلية فقط ؟ فهل ادركت الان انعدام احتمالك الوهمي !
وهل عرفت شئ اسمه قياس الأولى يا دكتور أم لا ؟
فاذا كانت البيئة الاعلى من الناحية الادارية تتعرض لرقابة عالية جدا وبدون تمييز ! 
فهل للمستويات الادارية الادنى منها في الحصانة والحماية ان تفكر ولو للحظة في القيام باي شكل من اشكال الظلم والعبث بحقوق الغير ؟
فاذا رأى المحكوم الاقل رتبة من حاكمه طبعا ... ان حاكمه هذا يتعرض للعقوبة الشديدة في أي تقصير له فهل هذ المرؤوس الضعيف سيفكر ولو لبرهة من الزمن انه يفعل امراً يعاقب عليه ! 
فهذان امران قد هدما استدلالك بالباطل !ننظر الى قصة اخرى من قصص الدكتور !
قال الدكتور : ومشهورة قصة المصري مع ابن عمرو بن العاص ، حين تسابقا فسبقه المصري ، فاغتاظ ابن عمرو ، فضرب المصري قائلا : كيف تسبق ابن الاكرمين ، فجاء المصري الي المدينة وشكي ابن عمرو واباه ، فأمر عمر بأن يضرب المصري ابن عمرو، وقال لعمرو : ( متي استعبدتم الناس وقد ولدتهم امهاتهم احرارا) . وقد اصبحت تلك المقولة من مآثر عمر ، واصبحت مثلا من الامثال الدالة علي المساواة والعدل .
وهذا كلام جميل ، وان لم ترد هذه القصة في اقدم المصادر التاريخية الموثقة ، ولكن مع افتراض صحتها ، فأن ذلك المصري الفارس الماهر كان من ابناء الاكابر ، لذلك لم يحتمل الاهانة وسافر علي نفقته وتحدث بالعربية شاكيا ، او ربما وجد له مترجما ووجد بأمواله من يساعده للوصول الي الخليفة في المدينة ليطلب منه حقه .. فما بالك بملايين المصريين وقتها ( كان عدد المصريين حينئذ يزيد عن عشرة ملايين المسكوت عنه هنا هو ملايين الآهات في الريف المصري الناطقة باللغة القبطية ، والتي لا تستطيع التفاهم مع عمر ، ولا تستطيع ان تصل له ، والتي لم يأبه بها احد .
فاذا حاولت ان تعرف حجم الظلم الذي تعرض له أجدادنا المصريون في الدلتا والصعيد في عصر عمر والذي تجاهله الرواة ، يقال لك : اسكت .. هس !!.  أهــ
قطعا حين اقرا هذه السطور من هذا المجنون اتذكر حديث النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ( اذا لم تستح فاصنع ما شئت )
فانا لا ادري على ماذا تستند في هذه القصة لانتقادك لعمر رضي الله عنه !
هل لان المصريين لا يجدون من يترجم لهم مظـالمهم ؟ 
طيب ما ذنب عمر ايها المجنون في شئ كهذا ؟ وما علاقة ذلك بالعدل ؟
ام هل ترى ان عمر كان ظالماً بشكل مباشر !
واقول لك : طيب لو كان ظالما وولاته ظلمة هل كان ذلك الشخص ليفعل ما فعل ويقطع هذه المسيرة الا لانه يعلم عدل عمر وانه لا يظلم عنده احد ؟ أم ماذا ؟
ولو كان عمر ظالماً فكيف علم هذا المصري ان عمر سيأتي له بحقه ! ان لم يلتمس العدل منه ؟
القصة تهدم استدلالك الاهوج بالكلية وتثبت عدل عمر الى اقصى الحدود والى لما قطع هذا الشخص كل هذه الرحلة الا لتاكده ويقينه من عدل عمر
ولنا هنا ان نكشف مغالطة تاريخية شنيعة لهذا الجاهل المتعالم بخصوص موضوع ان المصريين كانوا يتحدثون القبطية فقط وانهم عجزوا عن ايصال مظالمهم لجهلهم بالعربية ! 
وكالعادة نقول ان هذا لا وجود له الا في خيال الدكتور وحتى لو صح فما ذنب عمر في شئ كهذا ! سبحان الله
واقتبس هنا نقلاً من الموسوعة الحرة وفيها بالحرف : 
" وكان المصريون على دراية تامة باللغة العربية في فترة ما قبل الإسلام " أهـ
فاهل مصر ( جميعهم ) الى جانب اللغة القبطية عرفوا اللغة العربية لكثرة تجارتهم مع الشرق 
ولان مصراييم ( من ذرية نوح ) و الذي نسبت مصر اليه هو نفسه ابن عم ارفشخذ ( جد سيدنا ابراهيم ) وارفشخذ هذا هو ابو العرب العاربة والمستعربة  ! فلا شك ان الاصول اللغوية واحدة ..
بل ان العربية هي اصل لغات مصر وان اللغة اليونانية واشباهها هي لغات طارئة نتيجة الاحتلال..
والا فكيف تعامل ابراهيم عليه السلام مع حاكم مصر ؟ 
وكيف تفاهمت هاجر المصرية مع العرب العاربة في مكة ؟
وهناك بحث كامل لدحض تلك الاكذوبة ( اكذوبة اللغة القبطية ) بعنوان [ نقد اسطورة اللغة القبطية ] انصح بالرجوع اليه !
وبعد يا دكتور فقد تبين لك ان التعامل بين العرب والمصريين من جهة اللغة لم يكن عسيرا كما تزعم ! وانهم ليسوا بحاجة الى هذا المترجم ولكل هذا المال ! 
فلماذا تختلق كل هذه القصص الواهية التي تدل على ضحالة تفكيرك وكذبك ؟
فقد بطل زعمك الباطل ها هنا ... 
فالتواصل اللغوي لا يوجد ما يعـيقه ! 
وحتى لو وجد فما ذنب عمر في شئ كهذا يا مجنون ؟ 
وها هي القصة الثانية تنهدم جذورها بان الشخص نفسه لو كان يعلم ظلم عمر لما كان قد قطع كل هذه المسافة ليلقاه يا مخبول
قصة اخرى

ننتقل الى وهم من اوهام الدكتور فقال : 
ونأخذ مثالا علي احدي المعارك التافهة ، والتي سجلها الطبري في اربع صفحات وقام بتلخيصها ابن كثير في ثلاثة اسطر ، تحت عنون  خبر سلمة بن قيس الاشجعي والاكراد : بعثه عمر علي سرية و وصاه بوصايا كثيرة ، فساروا فلقوا جمعا من المشركين فدعوهم الي احدى ثلاث خلال ، فأبوا ان يقبلوا واحدة منها ، فقاتلوهم ، فقتلوا مقاتليهم ، وسبوا ذراريهم وغنموا اموالهم ، ثم بعث سلمة رسولا الي عمر بالفتح والغنائم 
لم تكن للاكراد دولة ، ولم تكن لهم علاقة بالعرب من أي نوع . وكل ما هنالك انهم فوجئوا بجيش لا يعرفون لغته يقتحم عليهم ديارهم ، فدافعوا عن وطنهم واموالهم واعراضهم ، فانهزموا ، وبعد ان قتل العرب  مقاتليهم اخذوا النساء والاولاد والبنات سبيا ، واخذوا الاموال ، وكالعادة بعثوا بالخمس الي عمر ، واقتسموا فيما بينهم الاربعة اخماس من الغنائم المالية والبشرية . وتخيل نفسك تعيش في قرية ثم فوجئتم بجيش يهزم المدافعين عن القرية ، ثم يستبيح بيوت القرية ويستحل الدماء والاعراض والاموال ويصل الي بيتك ، يأخذ اموالك ، ويأخذ امك وزوجتك واختك وبناتك واولادك ، وقد يقتلك اذا قاومت ، فاذا استسلمت يفرض عليك جزية بحجة انه يحميك !! ثم يفرض ضرائب علي بيتك ، وارضك وانتاجك ، ثم تكون بعدها مواطنا من الدرجة الثانية ، وذلك تحت لافتة انك اهل ذمة النبي ، والنبي عليه السلام لم يشهد هذه الفتوحات   اهــ

كالعادة هذا المجنون يختلق القصص الوهمية ولا ادري ما قصته مع ( المترجم ) الذي يتخيل وجوده كثيرا في كتاباته هذه ؟ ويضيف هنا خطأ شنيع ...
فان الاكراد المحددين في الخبر المذكور كانوا يدركون العربية جيداً .. فقد كان من الاسماء الاخرى للأكراد عند العرب انهم 
( أعراب فارس ) أي انهم ينسبون الى العربية ايضاً
وفي التقرير الموسوعي [ نشأة الاكراد ]  مكتوب فيه بالحرف : 
" وقد مال أكراد العراق وإيران إلى اللغة العربي ة؛ فهجروا الأبجدية الخاصة بهم  " أهـ 
فهذا دل على كذب الدكتور وتدليسه في موضوع ان الاكراد قد جهلوا لغة الفاتحين العرب ! بل ان الاكراد حينها كانوا يتحدثون العربية بطلاقة وليس كما كذب هذا الدجال !
امر اخر ملفت للنظر يدل على مقدار اختلال عقل هذا الشخص .. وهو : انه اذا كان رسل الجيش الاسلامي الى الاكراد قد عرضوا عليهم الخيارات الثلاثة ( الاسلام – الحكم كالاعراب – الجزية ) ... !
وقد رد عليهم الاكراد بالرفض التام للشروط الثلاثة ! 
فكيف يرفضون يا دكتور واللغة مختلفة ؟! سبحان الله !!
وبهذا يتبين للجميع مقدار جهل هذا المتعالم وكم كذبه وتدليسه وضحالة علمه ! نرجو التحذيرمنه ومن امثاله ...
باقي الشبهات المذكورة في البحث قائمة على ( انكار الجزية ) و ( انكار الجهاد ) و شبهة ( ملك اليمين ) والسخرية من هذه الامور وهي في صميم العقيدة والحمد لله الردود على هذه الشبهات لا تعد ولا تحصى وليس هذا محل النقاش الان 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جزاك الله خيرا.
 وما أجهل هذا الرجل ، رجل لا يفقه شيئا ، وهمه وشغله الشاغل في طعنه السنة ، بل طعنه في الإسلام كله ، عامله الله بما يستحق .

----------


## ابن شهاب الدين

الرد على شبهة استرقاق الاسرى وسبيهم ... 
قال الدكتور :
لقد نزل القرآن بحقوق الانسان ، الا ان خرق هذه الحقوق بدأ في عصر عمر الذي اعاد تشريع السبي والاسترقاق من خلال الفتوحات ، ثم جاء تراث المسلمين ليقيم تشريعا يجيز هذا وذاك ، ونقول ان الجاهلية هي التي عرفت تشريع السبي والاسترقاق ضمن ما تعارف عليه العصور الوسطي ، ثم جاء الاسلام فأبطل ذلك ، الا ان عمر بفتوحاته اعاد عادات الجاهلية حين كانت تستحل الاموال والاعراض في الغارات المتبادلة بين القبائل ، ولم يكن عيبا سبي النساء العربيات وتداولهن بين ايدي الغزاة حسب الاكثر قوة ، وكان فارس الجاهلية اثناء ظهور الاسلام هو عمرو بن معدي يكرب اشهر من سبي السبايا في الجاهلية ، ثم اسلم ثم ارتد ثم عاد الي الاسلام ، وعاد معه طليحة بن خويلد الذي ادعي النبوة في حركة الردة ثم عاد الي الاسلام ، وقد بعث عمر بطليحة بن خويلد وعمر بن معدي يكرب للمشاركة في فتوحات فارس وليمارسا نفس ما كانا يفعلان في الجاهلية ، ويذكر المسعودي في مروج الذهب ( 1/ 538 : 541 ) ان عمر بن معدي يكرب روي لعمر بن الخطاب مآثره في سبي النساء في الجاهلية وكيف لم يفلح في سبي زوجة الشاب ربيعة بن مكدم الذي غلبه في المبارزة واضطره للهرب من امامه .وبنفس العقلية توجه عمر بن معدي يكرب للفتوحات يقتل ويسلب ويسبي . وذكر ابن حجر بلاءه في الفتوحات في ( الاصابة 3/ 18 )


هذه الشبهة هي خليط من الشبهات ، ولولا مكانة طالب الرد لما كلفنا انفسنا بهذا  

  فالرد على الامر يتضمن 
  أولاً : عدم ثبوت أي من القصص التي نسبها لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه
  ثانياً : الرد على تدليسه في مسألة السبي وان ما فعله عمر ليس بجديد في دين الله


  1 - اما قصة جلوس عمر بن الخطاب مع عمرو بن معدي يكرب وانه حكى له مطاردته لاحد النساء في الجاهلية ، فهي قصة [ مكذوبة ] اوردها المسعودي الشيعي في كتاب مروج الذهب بدون اسناد ، فاذا كانت روايات المسعودي المتصلة  تكون ضعيفة لانه متهم بالكذب عند علماء الحديث ! فكيف بالروايات منعدمة السند 

  قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية في [ منهاج السنة ] (4/84) : " وفي تاريخ المسعودي من الأكاذيب ما لا يحصيه إلا الله تعالى، فكيف يوثق بحكاية منقطعة الإسناد  في كتاب قد عرف بكثرة الكذب ؟ " أهـ

  قلت : وهو شيعي متعصب في اصل مذهبه كما قال الحافظ ابن حجر في لسان الميزان (4/225) :
" وكتبه طافحة بأنه كان شيعيا معتزليا  " أهـ
والشيعة الروافض معروفون ببغضهم لعمر رضي الله عنه وكذلك اختلاقهم للأكاذيب ودسّها له .. فليس هذا بجديد

  فهذه قصة باطلة السند ! وعلى فرض انها صحيحة ! 
فلطالما ان الرجل كان يحكي عن امراً قد تاب منه في الجاهلية فما المانع ؟ 
أليست التوبة والانابة الى الله تهدم الذنوب التي قبلها ؟ وان الاسلام يهدم ما كان قبله من كفر فعله العبد ؟

  الحقيقة ان الدكتور نفسه هو الذي يعيش حالة من العنصرية ، فهو يرى ان من ارتكب ذنباً في حياته وتاب لا ينبغي له ان يخدم الاسلام وهذا عته غير مبرر ... 
فبعد كل هذا الصياح من الدكتور تجده يقيم الدنيا ويقعدها على قصة ضعيفة !!
2 - نذهب لشبهة اخرى .. 

 قال الدكتور 

و لا يجوز استرقاق الاسري ، لأن الله تعالي يقول ( فشدوا الوثاق ، فأما منا بعد واما فداء ، حتي تضع الحرب اوزارها ) وفي ارض المعركة يشد وثاق الاسير وبعدها يتم بإطلاق سراحه ، اما بالافتداء بالمال وتبادل الاسري واما بالمن عليه لإطلاق سراحه بدون مقابل " أهـ

  قلت : اما عن عمر بن الخطاب في غزواته من وقوع بعض الاسرى فلم يفعل امراً جديداً وهذا ليس بغريب فان وقوع الاسرى داخل في أي غزوة !

  صحيح انه ليس في كتاب الله تعالى نصّ يُبيح الاسترقاق (مباشرة) بسبب الحرب وان الآية الكريمة صريحة أنّه بعد انتهاء الحرب وأخذ أسرى المشركين، فالحكم الشرعي فيهم إطلاق سراحهم: إمّا مقابل فِدية، وإمّا منّاً بدون مقابل

  لكن الاسترقاق ليس بجديد كمدخل فقد أجاز العلماء بالإضافة إلى المنّ والفداء، قتل الأسير -  أو-  استرقاقه

  فيكون مسموحاً لامام المسلمين بـ ( 1 - افتداء – او 2 - المن  او 3 استرقاق  او 4– قتل ) الاسرى

  وهذا معروف من دلالة القرآن الكريم و السنة الصحيحة وبدلالة الاجماع ، فمصادر التشريع هي القرآن والسنة والاجماع والقياس ..

  و دلّ القرآن في الآية التي ذكرها على حكمين ، ودل في مواضع اخرى على حكمين آخرين ..

  - فعن جواز استرقاق الاسرى ، قال تعالى : ( الشَّهْرُ الْحَرَامُ بِالشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ وَالْحُرُمَاتُ قِصَاصٌ فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاعْتَدُواْ عَلَيْهِ بِمِثْلِ مَا اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ ) فأجاز الله عز وجل رد الاعتداء بالمثل ، وهذا دليل على انه لو حدث الاسترقاق للأسرى المسلمين من المعتدي جاز للمسلم ان يفعل ذلك مع اسرى عدوه .. 

  - وعن جواز قتل الاسرى عند (المصلحة)  قال تعالى : (مَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ أَسْرَى حَتَّى يُثْخِنَ فِي الأَرْضِ تُرِيدُونَ عَرَضَ الدُّنْيَا وَاللّهُ يُرِيدُ الآخِرَةَ وَاللّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ) 

  لكن الدكتور لانه من منكري السنة و ربما لم يقرأ القرآن اصلا ! ظن ان الآية جمعت احكام التعامل مع الاسرى ! وتكاسل عن جمع كل الآيات الواردة في المسألة !
  و الدكتور لم يذكر رواية واحدة عن عمر تثبت انه اطلق القول باسترقاق الاسرى فكل ما ذكره رواية ضعيفة وكلام مرسل  
  واضعف الاحوال ان يكون صنيع عمر في استرقاق بعض الاسرى هو داخل في رد الاعتداء كما هو معروف من صنيع الامم الاخرى من الفرس والروم  و بعض العرب ، من استرقاق الاسير ! وان رده للاعتداء بنفس الطريقة لم يخالف القرآن الكريم في شئ ! ولم يخالف التشريع الالهي في التعامل مع الاسرى 

  فاين الاشكال ولماذا الافتراء على امير المؤمنين عمر ؟؟ 

يتبع ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## ابن شهاب الدين

شبهة اخرى من شبهات الدكتور  
 1 - هي شبهة ( عنصرية عمر و عصبيته للعرب وللمسلمين )

  زعم الدكتور بان عمر بن الخطاب كان عنصرياً وقام بتهجير اليهود والنصارى المعاهدين الى خارج الجزيرة العربية 
فقال : " ان الواضح في سيرة عمر انه كان لا يري غير العرب المسلمين وغير الجزيرة العربية ، لذلك اخرج اليهود من الحجاز واخرج النصارى من نجران ، واسكن اليهود في الشام واسكن النصارى في الكوفة ،ومنع الرجال من سبي البلاد المفتوحة من دخول الجزيرة العربية ، حتي تكون الجزيرة خالصة للعرب " أهـ

  والحقيقة ان هذه الفقرة مليئة بكمية رهيبة من المغالطات التاريخية والمنطقية وسنبينها الآن ..
  منها ان عمر لما تولى الخلافة كان توزيع الديانات الاخرى في جزيرة العرب كالآتي
- يهود خيبر
- يهود تيماء
- يهود اليمن
- نصارى نجران
- نصارى الاعراب
- مجوس هجر
- مجوس الاحساء
فمن اول ولاية عمر الى نهايتها لم يتم تهجير كافة اليهود والنصارى كما يزعم بل تم تهجير مجموعتين فقط من سبعة !

  ولم يكن تهجير اليهود كما زعم الى الشام ! بل كان الى تيماء ، يعني بجوار يهود الجزيرة العربية ايضاً
فان كان عمر ينوي تهجير الجميع كما يزعم الدكتور فلماذا ترك باقي مجموعات اليهود والنصارى والمجوس ولم يتعرض لهم ؟
بالطبع  لان هناك سبب معروف تسبب في اجلائهم دون غيرهم
فإجلاء عمر ليهود خيبر بسبب نقضهم للعهد ،
قال ابن القيم  في احكام اهل الذمة (1/ 388) : " لما أحدثوا ونكثوا [ عهدهم] أجلاهم عمر رضي الله عنه " أهـ
وكذلك كان اجلاء اهل نجران بسبب نفس الامر وهو نقض العهود
وقال ابو عبيد كما في احكام اهل الذمة (1/ 385) : " وإنما نراه قال ذلك لنكث كان منهم ، أو لأمر أحدثوه بعد الصلح وذلك بّين في كتاب كتبه عمر رضي الله عنه إليهم قبل إجلائه إياهم منها " أهـ
و قال ابن قدامة في المغني (9/357)  :
" فأما إخراج أهل نجران منه ، فلأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صالحهم على ترك الربا، فنقضوا عهده " اهـ
فكان اخراج عمر لنصارى نجران ويهود خيبر بسبب نقضهم للعهود المتفق عليها 
  ومع هذا فقد ترك عمر رضي الله عنه طوائف كثيرة من اليهود والنصارى كما هي في داخل الجزيرة ! ولو كان الامر مفتوحاً كما يزعم الدكتور فلماذا لم يخرج عمر الا هؤلاء فقط ؟؟
  2 – ويستطرد الدكتور ليحتج من خطبة ابن عمر على عنصريته الشديدة للعرب 

قال الدكتور : " و كانت وصيته الاخيرة تقول  اوصيكم بكتاب الله فأنكم لن تضلوا ما اتبعتموه ، و اوصيكم بالمهاجرين .. واوصيكم بالأنصار ، واوصيكم بالأعراب .. فأنهم اصلكم ومادتكم .. وفي رواية ، فأنهم اصل العرب ومادة الاسلام ، واوصيكم باهل الذمة فأنهم ذمة نبيكم وارزاق عيالكم .. فالأعراب الذين وصفهم القرآن بأنهم اشد كفرا ونفاقا  يجعلهم عمر اصل العرب ومادة الاسلام " أهـ

  نقول والله المستعان لنا هنا ثلاث وقفات 
الوقفة الاولى : اما عن سياق كلام عمر فهو خير شاهد على عدالة عمر وعدم عنصريته في شئ ، لانه في نفس الوقت الذي اوصى فيه بالمهاجرين والانصار ، تجده اوصى باهل الذمة من اليهود واصحاب الديانات الاخرى ! 
وهذا لا يصدر الا عن امير المؤمنين الفاروق العادل ، ولا يصدر من ظالم او عنصري ابداً ...
فما استدل به الدكتور ليبني افتراضه تراه قد هدم افتراضه اساساً

  الوقفة الثانية : اما عن عمر رضي الله عنه حين وصف الاعراب ! بانهم ( اصلكم ومادتكم ) فقد لجأ الدكتور للتلبيس على القارئ المسكين لانه يعلم ان تلك الكلمات لو قلناها لشخص عادي باللهجة العامية  تراها تعني علو الشأن وعظم المنزلة ! 
لكن لم يكن هذا هو معنى الكلمات كما دلّس الدكتور ، بل معنى كلامه خلاف ما قال ..
قال ابن الجوزي في كشف المشكل (1/68) : "وقوله إنه مادتكم : يعنى أنكم تستمدون منهم المنافع كما يستمد أهل البلد من أهل القرى " أهـ

  فكلام عمر كان يقصد به عموم العلاقات التجارية وتبادل المنافع ولا علاقة له بالأصولية او الولاء او العنصرية كما يزعم .. 

  الوقفة الثالثة : قد اثبتنا ان كلام عمر ليس فيه ما يدل على العنصرية في شئ ، لكن الحقيقة ان الدكتور نفسه هو صاحب تلك العنصرية ضد العرب والمسلمين بدليل بسيط جدا ، انه قد مر به توصية عمر بالأعراب وتوصية عمر باهل الذمة ..فاخذ الرجل يسب في الاعراب الذين هم اشد كفر ونفاقاً ، وترك توصية عمر على اهل الذمة وهم كفار بنص القرآن الكريم ! فترك كفار الديانات الاخرى واخذ يضخم من شان كفار العرب ! فما هذا التعصب تجاه العرب ؟

3 – ومن الشبهات العجيبة التي اوردها قصة نفي عمر لنصر بن حجاج ! 
فزعم ان هذا من العنصرية ..

قال الدكتور : ونفى نصر بن حجاج بدون ذنب ، لمجرد ان امرأة عشقته ، اذ كان يمر ليلا فسمع امرأة تقول : هل من سبيل الي خمر فأشربها ام هل سبيل الي نصر بن حجاج ..
فأصبح عمر فاستدعي نصر بن حجاج فرآه وسيما جميلا ، فنفاه الي البصرة خوفا علي نساء المقاتلين من جماله . واسترق عمر السمع الي نسوة يتحدثن فسمعهن يقلن ان اصبح ( اجمل ) رجال المدينة هو ابو ذؤيب ، 
فاستدعاه عمر فاذا هو اجمل الناس ، فقال له ( انت والله ذئبهن ) ونفاه الي البصرة حيث نفي ابن عمه نصر بن حجاج  من قبل  " 

  قلت والمسالة لا علاقة لها بالعنصرية من قريب او بعيد !
1 - فنصر بن حجاج وكذلك ابو ذؤيب ، كلاهما من العرب ومن المسلمين !
  2 – و زعمه بانه نفاهم نفياً من باب العقوبة ، فهو غير صحيح ، بل من باب سد الذرائع لانهم وصلوا لمرحلة من الجمال كافية بفتنة نساء المدينة كلهم
3 – لم ينفيهم عمر بالمعنى الاصطلاحي كما زعم الدكتور بل انه نقل اقامتهم بكل يسر وبدون أي متاعب لهم و انه امر لهما بأموال تكفيهم وما يصلحهم في سفرهم واقامتهم ، فهل هذا نفي بالمعنى الدارج ؟يتبع ان شاء الله

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قيل لعائشةَ رضي الله عنها: إن ناسًا يَتَنَاوَلون أصحابَ النبيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم، حتى أبا بكر وعمر، فقالتْ: وما تَعْجَبون من هذا؟ انقطع عنهم العملُ، فأحبَّ الله أن لا يقطعَ عنهم الأجْرَ.
وعَنْ عروة بن الزبير، قَالَ: قَالَتْ لِي عَائِشَةُ: يَا ابْنَ أُخْتِي أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِأَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَسَبُّوهُمْ.
 قال النووي رحمه الله ((شرح مسلم)) (18/ 158): ((قال القاضي: الظاهر أنها قالت هذا عندما سمعت أهل مصر يقولون في عثمان ما قالوا وأهل الشام في علي ما قالوا والحرورية في الجميع ما قالوا وأما الأمر بالاستغفار الذي أشارت إليه فهو قوله تعالى: {والذين جاؤا من بعدهم يقولون ربنا اغفر لنا ولإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالايمان}.

----------

